# der argv_user wird älter



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2009)

Hallo argv_user,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute.

:sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Dezember 2009)

... auch von mir natürlich ...

*Alles Gute*  und :sm20:


----------



## Solaris (14 Dezember 2009)

da schließe ich mich an und wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruß Soli


----------



## HaDi (14 Dezember 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Kai (14 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ist doch ein schöner Wochenbeginn.


----------



## crash (14 Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Cerberus (14 Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## WIX (14 Dezember 2009)

auch alles gute von mir

feier schön 


Wix


----------



## PLC-Gundel (14 Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## MW (14 Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

den vielen guten Wünschen schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## argv_user (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit bei euch allen sehr herzlich für die Glückwünsche bedanken. 

Gruß Gerald (*1957)


----------



## Jan (15 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute naträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:         :s2:


----------

